
CSS lesson for people who hate CSS and lessons - tellmewhyfirst
https://blog.prototypr.io/the-programmers-guide-to-the-stylesheet-13f2dce47429
======
meerita
Another medium article that we cannot fully read. But I read an statement that
made me flash an alert:

> The secret to good stylesheets is that nobody ever really gets good at them,
> at not in…

Well, I state the main problem here [http://minid.net/2019/04/07/the-css-
utilitarian-methodology/](http://minid.net/2019/04/07/the-css-utilitarian-
methodology/) and basically it is because we've been using OO way to build
Stylesheets due the lack of frontend options, leveraging the job of the
architecture to the CSS instead of the frontend framework we use. This in the
end makes anyone inflate CSS to the point of unmaintainability and need to
refactor. And then people say: "just name your classes properly and no…" but
is not enough that's why i also explain in this other article why not
[http://minid.net/2019/08/12/in-defense-of-functional-
css/](http://minid.net/2019/08/12/in-defense-of-functional-css/).

The only solution for CSS today is going functional. It is not perfect, but is
far better (both in speed to code and understand as in rendering performance)
than OO approach.

